# Left 4 Dead Performance Issues.



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

Well here's the lowdown I have a fairly simple rig.

Spec's are;

Radeon x1950 pro power colour 
Intel Celeron D 3.2 clocked to ~3.4
2048 DDR2 333Mhz RAM
Windows Vista Home Basic

Here's my problem, I basically get 10-20 fps on Left 4 Dead, no matter what settings I'm running, there is no viruses or malware none of that crap, it's a clean install ext, and I'm getting unplayable FPS.

Is it the fact my processor isnt up to Vista and higher spec games?

If so I can upgrade this week.

Next question, if I upgraded to a Core 2 Duo 2.2 and 666Mhz DDR2 RAM (2GB).

Would this make a massive difference?

Thank you Stephen.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

so whats your budget for upgarding?

and yea a slower dual core is much faster than higher clocked single core since it can do 2 tasks at once 

you can get a brand new computer pretty much for $400 maybe less

that would be 
ram
CPU
motherboard
graphics card
PSU

ohh and this thread should be moved to building


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

Hmmm well I'm not 100% sure yet, but I mean the graphics card I have is more than enoguh for the games I play and them motherboard I have is future proof, I know I can get hold of the 2.2 for around £54, and the ram for £22, so your saying it would make a big difference...

And yeah sorry I realised when I posted D:.

Stephen, thanks for your reply.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

do you have favourite site for computer parts I use newegg.com/ca a lot but that only serves Canada, US and China.

I m gonna try use misco.co.uk

Umm can you post your exact motherboard and Power supply unit since these will be the deciding factors for what you get.

you can get a 4000 series ATI card for around this price 62 ( idon't know the shortcut for english currency)
http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=329113&CatId=0

well if you can get hold of a intel core 2 duo for 55 same make sure your motherboard can support the new ram (800mhz) im guessing?

I know you're going to need a new PSU
corsair is really nice PSU company
http://www.misco.co.uk/applications/SearchTools/item-details.asp?EdpNo=337662&CatId=3024

I have the exact same one powering my system (750w)


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

Well here in England I use www.aria.co.uk - good company very cheep.

Well heres my motherboard specs.

http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=4CoreDual-SATA2

The RAM I'm going to get is 667MHZ as that's what I can support.

Unbuffered as standard...

The CPU - http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...z+(Retail+775)+?productId=31076&rqcType=q#rqc

The RAM - http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...2GB+PC2-5300+C4+XMS2+(2x1GB)+?productId=28331

And yes your right I will be needing a new PSU as mine atm is only a 450w and I understand the Radeon x1950 need's a 500w so i'm pushing it a bit already.

So I think i'll aim for a 600 I think as my budget isnt in the millions .

Thanks for the replies mate.

So after the little upgrade I'll be running

Intel Pentium Dual Core E2200 2.2GHz
Corsair 2GB PC2-5300 C4 XMS2 (2x1GB)
Radeon x1950 Pro Power Colour (512mb)
Windows Vista Home Basic

Do you think that will be enough to power vista and games like Left 4 Dead to a acceptable level?

~ Stephen.

EDIT: This is the PSU I was looking at *look at the damn price* - http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...ATX+SurgeControl+Power+Supply?productId=22653

How cheap is that :/. 

And the reviews are bloody good to.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

I wouldn't get it EVER!

you'll want to go for a a 650w to a 750w so when you do change your video card you won't have to buy another PSU
This cooler master
700w
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...r+M700W+Modular+Power+Supply+?productId=30606 
rice:

£75.38 exc. VAT
£86.69 inc. VAT
a lot pricier but worth it since this is like the body of your computer if it breaks or starts malfunctioning/ putting out weird voltages your whole computer get fried.

look at this PSU too
not quite the same quality as the Cooler master but its ok
http://www.aria.co.uk/Products/Comp...+780W+ModXStream+Modular+PSU+?productId=29097


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

Right okay...

So.. PSU's can be pretty pricey .

So if I sorted my pcw out, and got that system...
Minus the RAM as I fondled around with my computer before and found the RAM what i'm using now is already 667 not 333 so I dont even need to fiddle with that.

So that makes me £30 better off what you suggest should go towards the PSU?


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

yea a good PSU is like a good foundation for a building

you can always expand later without worrying about it crumbling.


----------



## Darkf0x (Oct 15, 2008)

Right okay mate, I really appreciate the help and have taken it onboard when I go to buy up later this week i'll get the processor, and a branded pcw 650w+ I shouldnt be looking anywere past £90 really for this.

Thanks again!!

Stephen.


----------



## McNinja (Jun 22, 2008)

well I'm glad you took the advice, good hunting!


----------

